# Help! Problem connecting to a printer



## ambrogino (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I encountered a problem while i was trying my old printer. i connected printer and the computer using parallel cable. every time when i did lptest, i got [giant-locked] error.
anyone can help me?

Thank you very much!


----------

